# CubableYT's Video thread | MGC vs Spark comparison



## Eli Apperson (Mar 29, 2021)

Title says it all


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 19, 2021)

Started posting again;


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 26, 2021)

New video + face reveal


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 26, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> New video + face reveal


New video : OK sure.
Face reveal : I NEED TO SEE THIS


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 26, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> New video : OK sure.
> Face reveal : I NEED TO SEE THIS


XDDDD


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 26, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> XDDDD


I do not wish to see it as I am concerned that you have four mouths.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 2, 2021)

New Video:




MGC turned out nice


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 30, 2021)

Favorite WCA events:


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 20, 2021)

Gan 12 Maglev


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 29, 2021)

Celeritas WR M 2021 Review


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 8, 2022)

300 Subs! Go enter!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 28, 2022)

Unboxing from @TheEpicCuber


----------



## Garf (Feb 28, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Unboxing from @TheEpicCuber


The 6x6 is really flexible. It's not tension, it's just weird.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 5, 2022)

CubableYT said:


>


Great video! I main the Mgc and think its better tho since the Spark is too slow for me


----------

